# looking to buy a log splitter.



## Ziprich (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking to buy a log splitter asap. I have tons of wood to split and im tired of paying for wood anyway. I have been looking online and in stores, but before I buy I was hoping on some pointers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 1, 2013)

IMO, best _*value*_ at the entry level is Huskee 22-ton at TSC for $999 on sale or w/10% off coupon.

In beam log cradle
Higher beam than many other entry models (including MTD/Troy-Bilt clones)
13s cycle time (>15s is annoyingly slow for me)
Great customer service from SpeeCo (makers of Huskee)
Fully supported cylinder with clevis attachment (not trunion attached on half beam)
Beefy log dislodger

If you want more tonnage, log lift, output tables, fast cycle, large tires, spring suspension, 4-way wedge, wedge on beam instead of rod, or other options, there is a model out there for you.  With log splitters, you pretty much get what you pay for.

If you want speed, look into flywheel (kinetic) models like the Super Split.  Also, Iron & Oak makes an 8 second fast cycle hydraulic model.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 1, 2013)

Biggest factor for me was the ability to go vertical . . . I split 95% of my wood horizontal (the way God intended  ), but when you got a big one and don't have a log lifter being able to go vertical is wicked nice . . . plus for some odd reason some folks just really seem to prefer splitting while sitting and you never know until you try it.

Other factors . . . speed, engine type, extra "features" (i.e. tail lights, fenders, etc.) to me are not as big a deal. My MTD is a bit slower than some since I went with a 27-ton splitter (22 ton probably would have worked on most stuff I deal with honestly), but it still works at a decent enough clip for me to be happy. I was pretty much set on a Honda engine . . . but the Briggs engine that came with the splitter has been soldiering on now for the past four years with zero issues. I do like having a log cradle, but the fancy schmancy (and cheap) taillights and fenders on my splitter are pretty much useless for me.


----------



## Ziprich (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there anything I should avoid? Certain brand, etc?


----------



## Ziprich (Oct 1, 2013)

Also should I stay away from craigslist? The prices are nice but im afraid to get another person's problems. Is the new price worth the warranty?


----------



## bogydave (Oct 1, 2013)

Ziprich said:


> Also should I stay away from craigslist? The prices are nice but im afraid to get another person's problems. Is the new price worth the warranty?



 Used can save lots of money.
Log splitters are pretty tough.
I'd take a few rounds along & test drive a used one. Look for leaks, cracks & overall, does it look solid.

I like the used market on stuff, save $$ & many times near 50% savings


----------



## AK13 (Oct 1, 2013)

The first thing you should figure out is what style to get, not what brand. 

I am a huge fan of my Ram Splitter horizontal style splitter. I went and checked out their convertible horizontal/vertical model, but for me the horizontal only style was a much more comfortable set-up. Its a high quality machine, but they don't seem to be very well known.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 2, 2013)

I might stay away from any off brand Chinese clone copies offered up for sale.


----------



## toddnic (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a Troybilt 27 ton and it does a great job.  I do have one complaint about the Troybilt.  The log cradles are not part of the beam (like the Huskee) and are bolted onto the undercarriage on the beam.  This is problematic!!  The bolts end up shearing under the stress and end up needing to be replaced regularly (a couple of times per year).  At almost $1 per bolt, that is ridiculous!!  Now for the good....  The 27 ton works great!  I've split cords of knotty wood and it has never had a problem.  Have used it for years and have never had to even replace any parts (other than the bolts).

All in all, I would probably go with the Huskee if I were doing it again.  I have heard very few complaints on the forum about the 22 ton Huskee.  Also, the cycle time is shorter than the Troybilt.  Hope this helps!


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 2, 2013)

vertical and horizontal split are at the top of my list, before you buy a TSC splitter check the product reviews, many complain of bad motors (factory problem?) and no start when it is below 30F. I guess to make the splitter cheaper the B&S motors don't have chokes. I don't know personally but before I bought my screw splitter I was set on getting the one home Depot sells with the Subaru engine, I have one on my generator and have never had a problem with it starting or running for days at a time.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 2, 2013)

I recently purchased the Huskee 22, it has split everything that I have put through it so I will highly recommend it for the quality product that it is and for the price I paid, be 
Fore purchasing it I was worried and wondering if I should get the 35 ton and pay $900 more.... No way, the 22 does just fine for homeowner use.... It was very easy to put together.
Piece of mind with buying it new is worth it too, my next door neighbor abuses his North Star, so you never know what you will get if you buy used....good luck


----------



## shawn6596 (Oct 2, 2013)

I personally am a huge fan of CL.  I just picked up my horizontal splitter for $300 and an old rototiller.  
he was asking $450.  In my area most splitters are asking almost new prices, or are crude monster homemade scrap piles.  mine is a homemade one, but well made and small physical size.  I would say equivalent to a 27 ton.  When I went to look at it I checked the fluid.  I ran it for 15 minutes wide open then let it idle for 5 and I split some pretty nasty white oak crotch pieces.  The engine performed flawlessly. There were a few small leaks under extreme pressure, and it doesn't have a detent valve.  All in all I am happy with what I got and what little it may need are all simple things that can be done at my leisure or in the off season.  If you are confident in your ability to inspect a piece of machinery then used is the way to go if you can find a deal.  also if you come across one that needs an engine the 6.5 hp motors from HF are amazing for the price($100 on sale).  they are smooth and quiet.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 2, 2013)

So far, nobody has asked the obvious question.

What size and kind of wood do you have or have access to?

It makes a difference.


----------



## mellow (Oct 3, 2013)

Troy Bilt 27 ton with the Honda motor,  never had to pull more than 3 times for it to start,  even after sitting all summer.   Lowes special financing is also a plus if you are short on cash.


----------



## shawn6596 (Oct 3, 2013)

mellow said:


> Lowes special financing is also a plus if you are short on cash


If you can't pay for it now then you need to keep splitting by hand and keep saving till you can afford it.


----------



## toddnic (Oct 3, 2013)

Ziprich said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to buy a log splitter asap. I have tons of wood to split and im tired of paying for wood anyway. I have been looking online and in stores, but before I buy I was hoping on some pointers. Thanks in advance.


 Another thought is to cut up all of your wood that you need for the season and get it stacked in one place.  Then rent a splitter for a weekend and get it all done at one time.  The splitter rental is probably going to be around $80 and you don't have a significant outlay of cash to purchase one and you have no maintenance costs.  If you did it this way it would take you around 12 or 13 years to make up the difference in price if you found something for around $1000.  Just a thought.....


----------



## mellow (Oct 4, 2013)

shawn6596 said:


> If you can't pay for it now then you need to keep splitting by hand and keep saving till you can afford it.



I walked out of the store with mine without paying a dime, I split and sold enough cords that winter to pay for the splitter before payments were due,  financing isn't an evil thing if you know what your getting into.


----------



## Machria (Oct 4, 2013)

I just bought an Ariens 22 ton a month or so ago, so far very happy with it.  Here is my advice and suggestions for selecting a splitter based on my now short ownership (previously had a small 5 ton electric) and the LOTS of research I did prior to buying:

1.  22 ton units are plenty bit enough.  Unless you are in the wood bidness, don't bother spending more on bigger ones.  I've split some HUGE knotty, twisted, messy chunks, and the 22 tons doesn't blink an eye.
2.  Definitely make sure it is Horizontal and Vertical.  Horiz splitting is much easier and comforatable, BUT, bigguns will require Vert since you can't lift em.
3.  LOG CRADLES:  Do NOT leave home without them!   I think it is absolutely REDICULOUS to sell a splitter with no cradles, period.  Get one that includes them, OR, don't forget to consider the add on ones as part of your purchase price, cause you WILL need and get them.

Now for my reccommendation on brands:
1.  If you have splenty of storage space, so space is not an issue for it, I'd get the Dirty Hand Tools 22 ton unit.  it's a full beam unit, H/V, fastest cyc le time (11.9 seconds) I've seen, comes with log cradle.  It is now for sale online at Home Depot for $1199.  Home Depot takes competitor coupons, so bring in a 20% off Harbor Freight coupin and you will save $240, m,akin the price $960 delivered to your local Home Depot (no shipping cost).  
2.  If you do NOT have storage space (like myself), get the Ariens 22 ton which is the smallest footprint unit, is also available at Home Deptot (same coupon stuff!), comes with log cradles, fast cycle time, moves around easy, LOTS of workstapce with not tires/axles in the way, Subaru engine seems fine.

Here is some info on the Ariens 22 and pictures in another thread:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ariens-22-ton-splitter.112892/

Happy searching!


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't seen one in person, but I like everything I've seen about those Dirty Hands splitters.


----------



## Ziprich (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I have a couple updates, here goes; the wood im planning on splitting is anything I can get my hands on. And I almost bought one at tractor supply. And my father in law talked me out of it over the phone using the rent one theory. And now his brother gave me one to use for free as long as I want. 35 ton huskee.


----------



## shawn6596 (Oct 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> I walked out of the store with mine without paying a dime, I split and sold enough cords that winter to pay for the splitter before payments were due, financing isn't an evil thing if you know what your getting into.


 
You are absolutely right, if a person is disciplined enough to do so.  Me personally I hate having debt. Even if its just for a short time.  owing favors is one thing, but debt is a bad habit that can spiral out of control for many people.  O wait Obama said it was ok to keep spending money we don't have.  Sorry that was a cheap shot meant to be funny.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 4, 2013)

Most splitters will last a good length of time. We're 20+ years with our 20 ton MTD with a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. So far our repair costs have been zero. Being able to split vertical should be a definite factor in the purchase. And yes, I'm one who sits while splitting as it saves a lot.....a lot of labor. I should mention it is easier to split wood vertically. I should also menton that saves a lot of work.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 5, 2013)

Just got the Gravely 22 ton today. Split a cord of red oak and Mulberry mostly. Works very well vertically and comes with the work table attached. Same as Ariens although I don't think it comes with the fenders and work table. Love it so far.
12 hours old!


----------



## rollon (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a DHT 27 ton model. Company was easy to deal with and  the machine has worked as designed without issues, so far.


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

rollon said:


> I have a DHT 27 ton model. Company was easy to deal with and  the machine has worked as designed without issues, so far.



After you get a little time pulling the handle on that machine, feel free to write up a review.  The DHT is a pretty new company and not many out in the hands of users yet.  It would be interesting to hear from an owner.


----------



## mellow (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, especially since the thread about them on AS is currently down it would be good to have some reviews elsewhere.


----------



## yardpro (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if I am too late with this post, but here is a buyer's guide that you might find helpful.

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/stories/161-How-to-Pick-the-Perfect-Log-Splitter-Tonnage.html


----------

